# Ended: One Year Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Plan Subscription $88.95 (Reg $119)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2016)

```
<p>B&H Photo has the one year Adobe Creative Cloud photography plan subscription $88.95 (Reg $119).</p>
<p>As always, you can use this to extend a current subscription or sign-up as a first time customer.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1124191-REG/adobe_65259312_creative_cloud_photography_plan.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">One Year Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Plan Subscription $88.95 (Reg $119)</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: Great Deal: One Year Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Plan Subscription $88.95 (Reg $119)*

I had it in my cart. but then its a download only. I prefer getting the card mailed to me along with the download code, then I can enter the code later in the year, or even sell it, since I'm already paid up for over a year.


----------



## Labdoc (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: Great Deal: One Year Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Plan Subscription $88.95 (Reg $119)*

I have been using a disc version of LR6 and an old PS 7.0. My internet is very slow but I would like to check out CC, does it rely at all on internet speed once you download it? Does it add significantly to LR and I'm thinking it's better than an old version of PS7.0?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: Great Deal: One Year Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Plan Subscription $88.95 (Reg $119)*



Labdoc said:


> I have been using a disc version of LR6 and an old PS 7.0. My internet is very slow but I would like to check out CC, does it rely at all on internet speed once you download it? Does it add significantly to LR and I'm thinking it's better than an old version of PS7.0?



Once you download it, it will use an internet connection check your credentials, but that's about it. It'll still work without an internet connection.

I think the differences are significant in a good way, though that may be up to your personal workflow.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: Great Deal: One Year Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Plan Subscription $88.95 (Reg $119)*

Has anyone heard if the next version of LR will continue to also be available as stand alone perpetual license (not rental like CC)....?


----------

